# Port Testing: multimedia/libsmacker



## Hornpipe2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey guys - working on my first port here, a bit of library software I wrote and am hosting from Sourceforge.

I followed the "Quick Porting" guide but used the SF macro for the tar.gz source location.

Please look it over ant test if you can.  I'd like it eventually put into the Ports tree...

http://nwserver.ath.cx/_greg/libsmacker-port.tar.gz


----------



## bkouhi (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks! It works for me but portlint gives the following warnings:


```
[CMD="#"]portlint[/CMD]
WARN: /root/multimedia/libsmacker/pkg-descr: includes lines that exceed 80 characters.
WARN: PLIST_FILES: installing shared libraries, please define USE_LDCONFIG as appropriate
0 fatal errors and 2 warnings found.
```

This is shar file of modified version:


```
# This is a shell archive.  Save it in a file, remove anything before
# this line, and then unpack it by entering "sh file".  Note, it may
# create directories; files and directories will be owned by you and
# have default permissions.
#
# This archive contains:
#
#	libsmacker
#	libsmacker/pkg-descr
#	libsmacker/distinfo
#	libsmacker/Makefile
#
echo c - libsmacker
mkdir -p libsmacker > /dev/null 2>&1
echo x - libsmacker/pkg-descr
sed 's/^X//' >libsmacker/pkg-descr << 'fcec856f524ccc2465c8167519992306'
Xlibsmacker is a cross-platform C library which can be used for decoding Smacker
XVideo files produced by RAD Game Tools. Smacker Video was the king of video
Xmiddleware in the 1990s, and its 256-color compressed video format was used in
Xover 2600 software titles.
X
XWWW: http://libsmacker.sourceforge.net
fcec856f524ccc2465c8167519992306
echo x - libsmacker/distinfo
sed 's/^X//' >libsmacker/distinfo << '218389b29b8527a08003dd12ca04195f'
XSHA256 (libsmacker-1.0.tar.gz) = 1773670a4196640ef0d91017e2aab7638edd0ef149148ff323667a0d67874bcd
XSIZE (libsmacker-1.0.tar.gz) = 17884
218389b29b8527a08003dd12ca04195f
echo x - libsmacker/Makefile
sed 's/^X//' >libsmacker/Makefile << 'cb7fcad522891a2e71f3fb4a565da8d0'
X# $FreeBSD$
X
XPORTNAME=	libsmacker
XPORTVERSION=	1.0
XCATEGORIES=	multimedia
XMASTER_SITES=	SF/libsmacker/libsmacker-1.0/
X
XMAINTAINER=	kennedy.greg@gmail.com
XCOMMENT=	A C library for decoding .smk Smacker Video files
X
XPLIST_FILES=	lib/libsmacker.so
XUSE_LDCONFIG=	yes
X
X.include <bsd.port.mk>
cb7fcad522891a2e71f3fb4a565da8d0
exit
```


----------



## Hornpipe2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback.  I made those two changes, and also changed the SF location to use the $(PORTVERSION) instead of directly reference 1.0.

The submitted port is here:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=176822

Thanks for your help!


----------

